# Hashmi Kajal - someone know ?



## Angel Of Moon (Feb 19, 2008)

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




im from israel and looking for "real" arab kajal...

i found this , but i dont think we have this in israel... !

does someone know where to get it ?
someone saw it ??

here's the site..........

HASHMI SURMI SPECIAL

plz tell me if u know..


----------



## Hessah (Feb 20, 2008)

please don't buy it.

Kohl, Kajal and Surma Products Containing Lead : Lead Poisoning Prevention Program : NYC DOHMH

here in the UAE, it was pulled out of the market.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a brand of kajal that does not contain lead? I bought my Hashmi stick from ebay.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Feb 21, 2008)

bad girl , did u used it ? how is it ?

by the way the arabs said that leads are good to the eyes !
and i know women who use this since their little and now their 70 ,
and dont have problem at eyes.
so if its good on u , keep goin (thet what i think)


----------



## frocher (Feb 22, 2008)

Guerlain eye kohl is good, not arabic, but good.

Sephora: Guerlain Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl Liner: Eyeliner


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angel Of Moon* 

 
_bad girl , did u used it ? how is it ?

by the way the arabs said that leads are good to the eyes !
and i know women who use this since their little and now their 70 ,
and dont have problem at eyes.
so if its good on u , keep goin (thet what i think)_

 

I thought the kajal is good for your eyes but the lead no. When I first got it, I loved the bullet shape and it was dark...but a few months later MAC came out with the Feline kohl power and my Hashmi looked downright gray next to it..so I didn't use it anymore.

I do miss that I didn't have to sharpen the Hashmi, I love the dark-rimmed eyes look that isn't so perfect you know? Everytime I have to sharpen my Feline I get sad...damn you LE MAC items!


----------



## iveseendisallbf (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angel Of Moon* 

 
_bad girl , did u used it ? how is it ?

by the way the arabs said that leads are good to the eyes !
and i know women who use this since their little and now their 70 ,
and dont have problem at eyes.
so if its good on u , keep goin (thet what i think)_

 
Lead wouldn't always show irritations in the eye areas.  They effects of lead poisoning would be more discrete, like effecting behavioral heath and the nervous system.  I've read that lead can collect in one's kidneys and thus causing kidney disease.  Just because you can't see the effects doesn't mean you should ignore the heath officials warnings.  If toy companies are required to recall toys painted with leaded paint, just think of the seriousness of putting leaded eyeliner in the sensitive eye area.

It's kind of like an STD.  Just because someone is doing it the right way/feels great/looks superb/etc. doesn't mean that they don't have a chance of carrying it.  Only I think lead is more serious than an STD cause you really can use other products to substitute. 

Sorry I wrote like, an entire essay.  I'm touchy about the "I can't see it, it can't hurt me" mentality.


----------

